# Housebreaking and Marking at 7 months



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I need some help with the housebreaking thing. My puppy is almost 7 months. He sleeps in his crate willingly and sleeps through the night since we got him at 3 months old. He is still having frquent accidents, but also has started to mark in several rooms of the house. I know that he is marking because he has the capacity to hold his bladder over night, and was walked prior to leaving the small amount of urine in these rooms. (Usually on a rug!)
Parker was neutered almost 2 weeks ago. 
He still also poops in several different locations in the house intermittingly. 
Parker gets lots of attention from everyone, but mostly from my husband during the day on weekdays because the kids and I are out of the house at school and working and hubby is retired.
I am so frustrated! 
I have done "alpha" training with him- I know the bit about slowly increasing the size of the area that he is allowed in - and we have done that. We have made each area an "inside" place by playing with him in these areas and staying in these areas to communicate the difference between "inside and "outside". 
It was easier to train my kids!
I have to constantly watch him wherever he is for chewing and for peeing!
How long does this last and does anyone have any suggestions? And what is this new marking behavior about and how do I stop it?
Thanks 
Lynn


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow Lynn, I never had that problem at 7 months. Mine were trained at about 6 months (give or take an accident maybe once a week or so). Maybe he has a bladder infection. YOu should have the vet check that out. Logan at 15 weeks also seems to be marking a bit. The amount he deposits is so tiny, I cant imagine it cause he had "to go". He doesnt get fixed for a while so I also have to be very observant of all his behavior. Good Luck!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a problem with Sam "marking" anytime he gets into the bathrooms he will pee on the toilet. I have to keep the doors closed or gates. It is very frustrating because I have a toddler who is in the process to potty training. I think this is something we will just have to live with. At least it is washable.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Laurie.
What exactlydid you do to housebreak your puppy? 
I do not think it is a UTI because he sleeps throught the night with no problem. 
I am not sure I understand the dog "psychology " of marking if he is not the alpha! I guess we need to understandthis behavior more. I will let you know what I find out!
Lynn


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lynn, I can say that we are doing exactly the same thing with Logan that we did with Lily & Lexi - but he seems to be responding differently. I have been using the crate a little more, I have a small one that I can carry around so he is always with me. I take him out, if he goes I let him play for a while, then out again, then into the crate for a while. I hate doing it, and feel guilty but it has meant less accidents. I just cant figure out why he doesnt get it, but the girls did. He does seem to be holding his poop better, but to me, thats the easier one to clean up! Good luck!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I would make sure he is not smelling where he went before.Super,Super good clean-up is Most Important!Walmart sells a spray and we used that to take out the "scent",even after I was postitive we had it all cleaned up.Have you tried the bells?With Quince,I bell trained him in about 10 days.My sheltie learned it first .It has been wonderful.The first while,they are annoying with the frequent bell ringing,to go play,just for fun,or to test you...but if you make them go outside each and every single time they ring that bell,they quickly learn,ring bell=go potty.When I leave the house for more then just 10-15 minutes,I crate Quincy,not because of pottying,but because he loves to get into the garbage! Hope this gives you some ideas to help.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Julie, yes we are a little nutty with the cleaning up, I use the natures miracle & he never does go where he went before so I think it is working. I think I just have to be more patient.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I remember when Ollie was about 4-5 months (he is 7 now but we got him at 9 weeks so we started earlier than you) I was exhausted and at wits end with going outside over and over again - then one day it just seemd like it all clicked and we have not had a single accident since then - now i will be the first to say that accidents can happen anythime so i do expect them - but he has been soooo good! I call it "crp"  - crate - routine and patience!! -


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

With your family not being home all the time throughout the day,it can and will take longer.....don't get frustrated,though I know it can be!He will mature and figure it out.He is probably just so excited to see you all and be with you all,he is piddling.Even us old Mom's can do that!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie - thanks for reminding me about us moms  We do go home at noon and then again at 2-2:30 for Logan so he still sees us, but does piddle when we come in. I just needed to vent a little - sorry - I will shut up now. 
Laurie


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Sounds like it might be time to take a few steps back in the potty training....
Don't let him have free run of the house. Confine him to just a few rooms. I have walk-thru baby gate up in my hallway. My dogs have run of the kitchen, diningroom and livingroom. Right now, I have an x-pen up across the diningroom, because of the rain, they think they don't have to go out and pee.....GRRRRR! So I don't let them back on the carpet in the livingroom until we go a few days with no pee in the diningroom.

As for the marking, have you tried a belly band with him? From what I understand, they learn that if they are wearing a belly band, then they don't mark. they don't like the wet sensation of the belly band if they mark in it.

Hope this helps!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I have heard of belly bands but have never seen one. Any suggestions on where to find one and how to use it? Is it like a diaper for boys?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

It's a band that wraps around their belly, covering their penis. That way, if they do lift their leg or pee in the house, it goes on the (washable) belly band and not on your furniture!

My little guy isn't lifting his leg yet, but I am going to make my own when the time comes. Here are a couple of pictures that someone sent me of some made with tube socks and velcro. They seem easy enough to make, and then you put a pantyliner or light pad in there to absorb the pee.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm going to give the belly bands a try on Cooper. He's 13 months now and still not 100% reliable. He CAN be. He doesn't mark or lift his leg, but will pee close to the door occationally.
We have a bell, but he rings it all the time. He loves going out. I'm not sure how to make a "downside" to ringing the bell and then not going when he gets outside. Any ideas? It doesn't matter if we stay out a long time waiting for him to go, he loves being out. He'll lay by the door on his back and just play with the bells. 
Argggg, sometimes I feel I must be the worst Hav mommy ever!

Beverly


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

MopTop: Thanks for the pictures and info. I'll certainly try that, they don't look hard to make. Thanks again


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yoda is 11 months old now and every once in a while he will lift his leg out side . So far he does not mark but he does let us know when he is up set with us by peeing on the carpet GRRR. he does this after we take him out side to go potty what a little brat he has been lately I hate to see what my daughter is going to do when we go to hawaii in 2 weeks My poor carpet.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think I would try the belly band...I liked the idea of making them out of tube socks...that is pretty clever. Who would have thought that. I want a boy but not a fan with the marking....I will probably have him wear the belly band. I have seen them at Petsmart and Petco as well.


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

My pup is doing the same thing. I'm so frustrated. He's about 10 weeks old and we've only had him two weeks. And I'd say he was about 95% pad trained, rarely having a miss. 

Now he's progressively getting worse with this marking. It's not a bladder thing because he empties his bladder on his pad completely. He's just leaving a little bit here, a little there. He's contained to one room but I was still cleaning up a dozen times. He went to the vet today and he was then in super marking mode. But he was last night too with no reason too. I spent the entire day chasing him every time he went sniffing but he was so fast that most of the time I was unsuccessful. 

I was totally stressed today because I couldn't get any studying done because I had to clean up all day. Ugh! 

I hope there is help for this because it's so frustrating. 

-Christy


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a co-incidence! I was reading these older posts today too!

Rufus is 6 months old now and not pottying in the house. He IS marking around town though.  This isn't a peeing thing, not a leakage problem, and not a health issue I'm sure. It's just plain old male marking with him! He KNOWS not to pee in the house, but when we're in a store or walking down the street--everything seems to be fair game.  He's scheduled for his neuter on Thursday. Will this help along with some training?

Christy


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

convinced said:


> My pup is doing the same thing. I'm so frustrated. He's about 10 weeks old and we've only had him two weeks.
> 
> -Christy


OH! haha!! I missed that! Hello Christy! I'M a Christy too! I wonder if it's "marking" when they are so young? Maybe he is a really dominant little guy? Or maybe it's a leakage problem? Has he had a recent check up at the vets? Congrats on getting him, he sure is cute.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I have not had any problems marking in my house from either of my boys. Riley squats like a girl and Monte would lift his leg every now-n-then. Christy I also decided it was time to fix Monte when I noticed him marking over Riley's pee outside. It has only been a week since his neuter but I have not seen him do it since, only time will tell. Good luck on Thursday, we will be thinking of you and sending good vibes.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

good buddy said:


> OH! haha!! I missed that! Hello Christy! I'M a Christy too! I wonder if it's "marking" when they are so young? Maybe he is a really dominant little guy? Or maybe it's a leakage problem? Has he had a recent check up at the vets? Congrats on getting him, he sure is cute.


That's what I'm thinking! He is sounding very "alpha" to me. The submissive dogs are probably more likely to hang back and just be mellow, right?

I'm a little confused on this Marking/Alpha connection, maybe someone can explain to me, since I have a GIRL and know nothing about this behavior.

Are "alpha" dogs really more likely to "mark"? This is confusing to me, because if the human is establishing alpha, why is the dog compelled to mark? I understand the 'scent' factor, or maybe masking the scent of another dog's smell, but over and over in the house or their own yard? Is this "alpha" behavior? It sure seems like it would be, if it was excessive.

I doubt it is an urinary infection if the pup can hold it all night.

Oh, and Christy (Rufus's mom) Good luck on Thursday too! I have read that it helps!

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Leeann! Rufus is still squatting to pee, but he is really fast to lift his leg to mark around town! I'll cross my fingers for you with Monte that the lifting stops!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

My boys are all fixed and I find that Nigel will mark outside over the other boys pee. But he has never done it in the house. But Nigel would like to be the top havanese.

I'm not sure why a single male would mark in his home. Where's Cesar when you have a question.

Axl is a very dominate female and I wouldn't be surprised if she marks over the boys, but they know that she is the alpha dog, no questions asked.. They love and kiss and roll over to show her submission everytime they go out and see her.

Having four dogs makes them a pack and with that comes pack behavior, I find it very interesting to watch. I was always a one person dog, until I got my boys.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I would view the outdoors "marking" as somewhat normal, especially if they smell a fertile female in the area, they will want to leave THEIR scent to mate,

But indoors? That's where I'm confused on reasoning.

Yes, walking down the street, they want to leave their scent, or at a vets office, etc. I would think that is pretty intrinsic and hard to stop, not impossible, but would probably slow way down, if not stop after neutering?

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lynn,
The bell sounds like a great idea. I have a dog door which was great for training, but I know that's not always possible. I would say the best thing is to catch him in the act, especially when he is marking. Maybe you can try some change in a can and if you see him marking or going in the house, throw it next to him to startle him. Then take him outside and praise.

I only crate trained each of my dogs for a week or 2. I like the xpen with paper for emergencies. My guys all trained rather quickly, but I kept a close eye on them. I also took them out ever 20-30 minutes when they were young.


----------



## convinced (Sep 21, 2007)

The Two Christy's With Peeing Pups! lol!

I hardly ever "meet" another Christy w/ that spelling!

I know it's marking and not leaking b/c he's quite diliberate about it - he sniffs it out, stops and does it. When we see him sniffing around, we know what he's up to and we try to stop him. But the minute we turn our back, there he goes again.

He was just at the vet today and was fine.

Yikes - I hope he isn't an alpha guy! Kara told me to watch out for that! oh noooooo!



> since I have a GIRL and know nothing about this behavior.


Oh sure Kara, rub it in!  Yeah, you said the runt girl was cute and I said I wanted a bit more of an active boy that would tolerate the kids more. Oy vey.

christy


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

reece said:


> My boys are all fixed and I find that Nigel will mark outside over the other boys pee. But he has never done it in the house. But Nigel would like to be the top havanese.
> 
> I'm not sure why a single male would mark in his home. Where's Cesar when you have a question.
> 
> ...


I was always a no person dog and I'm still trying to figure out what happened and why I didnt allow this type of love in my life sooner.

I dont mind the marking outside either but did not want it to start in the house. It wouldnt surprise me if Monte started back up again as he also is always trying to be alpha, just keep outside little guy..
I also find it very interedting to watch Paige it is so amazing how some of the littlest things (like whom walks out the door first) meens sooo much.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Paige,

Nigel probably thinks he is the young, virile boy and is just putting his scent over the other guys' for the ladies.ound: No doubt there is heirarchy in a pack of 4. I'm sure he wants to be the 2nd in command!

Christy (Wills) Ya know, I thought about that when you met the pups and said the little girl sat back and the other boys were more into investigating you all and what not, it'd seem that would indicate that she would be more submissive?

Alpha dogs aren't impossible to train, just harder! 

Is he exhibiting any other bossy like behavior?

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Paige,
> 
> Nigel probably thinks he is the young, virile boy and is just putting his scent over the other guys' for the ladies.ound: No doubt there is heirarchy in a pack of 4. I'm sure he wants to be the 2nd in command!
> 
> ...


I had read in one of the many dog books that I have read, that when visiting puppies, the more dominate ones are the ones that come right up to you, and Nigel couldn't come see me quick enough, and Axl was the same way as a puppy. Preston was interested in us, but not knocking the other to come see us, and then there were others that were scared to come over.

Preston is the most laid back out of my three, but I would say that he is probably the boss out of the three.

Nigel has been struting his stuff since the day I brought him homeound:

In the book "The Loved Dog" she say's it's important to know the order of the pack and treat it accordingly, or you will cause fights in the pack.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

lbkar said:


> I was always a no person dog and I'm still trying to figure out what happened and why I didnt allow this type of love in my life sooner.
> 
> I dont mind the marking outside either but did not want it to start in the house. It wouldnt surprise me if Monte started back up again as he also is always trying to be alpha, just keep outside little guy..
> I also find it very interedting to watch Paige it is so amazing how some of the littlest things (like whom walks out the door first) meens sooo much.


Leeann, 
I was never a dog person either. I can't believe I went so many years without one. These little buggers have changed my life.

Bella is the Alpha and she marks outside more than the boys. When my step daughters dog came to live with us, she actually did mark inside. She mark on his dog bed and my couch! It never happened again, not even after I got Freddie & Scudder.

You would never guess she was the alpha to meet her though. She is gentle, loving, laid back like a cat. But beware........


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

convinced said:


> The Two Christy's With Peeing Pups! lol!
> 
> I know it's marking and not leaking b/c he's quite diliberate about it - he sniffs it out, stops and does it. When we see him sniffing around, we know what he's up to and we try to stop him.
> 
> christy


ound: ound: ound:

Does he lift his leg when he does the peeing? Mine does sniff around when he really has to go and then does a squatie....but when he is marking he goes over to a tree or a rock and lifts the one leggie.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Lynn, I think you may have to take a few steps back with Parker. re-inforce 
good habits and keep him in a small room when you can't watch him. My boys do not mark in our house, but I do not trust them in a pet store. I found better than positive re-inforcement is catching them in the act with a firm no and quickly taking them where they are supposed to do it. But that is for peeing not for marking but it could work too. My boys do a three legged squat when peeing (one leg slighly raised) but a big high lift when they are marking the territory. 

Christy, Willoughby is so young to be marking-- were there ever other dogs in your house? I would treat it as though it were pottying just the same and correct him in the act or even right after if he is too fast.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi lifts his leg outside. Inside he uses the pee pads, but not as much as before. He mostly goes outside. However, if I bring him down the basement, he will lift his leg and mark. It could be because that's where the cats stay and he is trying to send them a message.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Problem with New Marking*

Chico 3 and Magee 5 are altered males and have never "gone" in the house since they have been housebroken. Very clean dogs!
Cali arrived in July and was great using the pads. She prefers to go outside, but I decided to try to keep her using them so because she is a bit Gucci-like and prefers not to go on wet grass. Also, since winter is coming, I thought it would be very convenient.

At first, Cali used the pads in the puppy pen in the kitchen/family room. The other dogs didn't seem to have a problem with that.

Each male marked once since then and I caught them in the act and thought that was the end of that.
Now I only let Cali use the pad in the master bathroom.
Well, last week I walked into my bedroom, where we all sleep, and caught Magee lifting his leg and peeing all over my new comforter and he also got the new carpeting.
I spoke to him about that, but now, I'm frantic when either of them goes upstairs.
Do you all think I should just give up on the puppy pads??

Is it possible to have one dog use the pads, and the others not mark in the house?


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

If I knew the answer to this problem I would apply it to Titan. He is great during the day but at night he prowl's and does his business. I have a doggy door and he uses it fine all the time except at night. Even leave the back yard light on so he will think it is day time out there. Maybe as they get older they will shape up better. He has stopped doing his thing inside during the day so that is one step up I guess.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know the answer to the pee pad thing. I do know that every time I got a new pup and they had accidents, my already housebroken adult would have an accident. I think the pee pads might cause some confusion. I don't use them. 

Judy,
When my guys were in "training" I put a bell on their collars. I always knew where they were and if they got up at night, I would make sure they were heading outside and not into the forbidden zones!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Nan,

I don't know if it would be the pee pad that caused the marking on the new comforter and carpet? Was the pee pad anywhere near those things at the time? Maybe he smelled something on the new stuff and wanted to leave his mark? I know of a Hav that has to mark on anything 'new' and they don't use the pads.

Even though I only have one hav(girl), I use both pads and outside and she isn't confused on where to go, with the exception of the bathroom rugs. lol...but I'd keep an eye on anything with a new scent that came into the house for now and I guess it would be worth a shot to ditch the pads if you think that might help?

Kara


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Kara,
The comforter and carpet were in the masterbedroom, which adjoins the bathroom where I had the pee pad.
I really think it had something to do with the pee pad or maybe Magee was just showing jealousy over Cali. Prior to Cali joining the family,he had never, ever, marked in the house. 

Anyhoo, last night it was pouring here, and Chico and Magee ran out to pee and came back inside in a flash. Cali took one look at the rain and turned her nose up and froze. No rain for her, the little princess. I snuck her up to the third floor bathroom, shut the door, and put down the pee pad. She used it and everything was fine. The "boys" never knew.
So I'd like to try using the pad with her throughout the winter. it is really convenient.

But if the other dogs mark again, I'll have to chuck the pads.

By the way, I dispose of the pad the minute she finishes peeing, so it's not as if the smell is tempting the guys all the time.

Yikes, can't believe I wrote all this stuff about a pee pad...lol


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Nan, I'm right there with you! It can be so frustrating and time consuming with the extra laundry & carpet cleaning! 

My 6 month old is housebroken. He doesn't signal me yet, but he'll hold it until I take him out, which is often. No accidents.

My 11 month old - URGH - is pooping in the house! Here's what I'm doing. I'm restricting him to the family room/kitchen and not allowing him to "sneak" to another room to do his business. He won't do it in front of me, so he'll be forced to hold it & go outside. When he's not with me, he'll be in his x-pen. He also gets up at night and goes poop in our bedroom. (I walk them each night before bed, so no excuse for behavior) I'm taking Linda's advice and putting a bell on him. My DH thinks I'm too soft on them, SO, I'm adding a stern voice when correction is needed! lfung gave me another great tip. Rudy doesn't like to get wet, so she recommended I put a table outside that he could go under for dryer grass and to stay dry. :rain:Brilliant! Thanks Linda!

P.S. I keep telling Rudy that we could playing and having fun if I wasn't washing rugs!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

CinnCinn,
The pee pad has been working well these past 2 days. Cali uses it first thing in the am and last at night and also when it's raining. (She also goes outside). I'd say she is almost housetrained at 7 mos., but we'll see. Don't want to jinx myself.

The big boys haven't marked. Maybe they are "over it".


----------

